# My Bearded Dragon.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Got this lil' guy on August 28th. Had some major issues as he was impacted from his previous owner. He was REALLY tiny. And had a fear of food. He's a ton better now and has grown a lot, obviously, though he is still undersized for his age. It was one of those cases where a baby ended up in a pet shop before it should've...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Bearde..they are fun.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice Bearde mettle.

how big is he?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Good


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments guys!



Henry 79 said:


> nice Bearde mettle.
> 
> how big is he?


About 13" from nose to tip of tail, last I measured him a few weeks ago.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice, he looks very good!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice beardie, they are great pets!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Fun to own beardie's, cool pet.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

cool lizzard


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

nice bearded dragon







.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice beardy, there great lizards


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments folks.

I love this lil' guy. He's a fantastic pet!


----------

